

Ask HN: Supporting patients with cancer - dome82

Hi, I am exploring and working on how to support patients with cancer in a better way. I am still in an idea phase but I wanted to get a feedback from the HN community.<p>How do you support your close relatives&#x2F;friends with cancer? 
When supporting them, what did you do that make them feel better?<p>Thanks! :) Have a great day!
======
chockablock
I have used an 'on-call' system, where friends sign up on a shared calendar to
be the backup person for a given day (when they will be in town and
available). This means the patient always someone they can call for extra
help, without feeling like they're dropping the request on someone who may
have something else planned. Helps lower the bar for asking for help (needed
in this case) and also lower the disruption to those who want to help.

